# Crappie In General



## FlyGuy10 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey everyone its my first time back to the site due to being in school for years now and not having much time to fish but since it is spring the crappie "should be biting". I am in Athens Ohio and just wondering if anyone has been getting bites lately. I am not too concerned with where your located, I just need to know if I go out this weekend I can at least get a bite.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I line on athens also and my room mate went to Logan and catch a few crappie.not sure where exactly but he got them on minnows. So I believe if you go there and fish woody structure you should have good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

My boy went to Athens college. (Party central) of college's. He love's to fish and in the 4 years there he had a great time . Many good fishing spot's in that area. Talk to to the locals. Your in a great area FOR SPRING FISHING. God , I wish I was that young again. Of course for have to decide between parting with hot chick's or fishing. Tuff call.


----------



## CRErnst92 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where's the good bait shops in Athens? No idea where they have any bait


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Closest place to Athens right now that has bait is Downs in Logan 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Closest place to Athens right now that has bait is Downs in Logan
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It would be a poke from Athens, but do you know if the bait shop in Hockingport has minnows yet? 

Of course you can always find a creek and net or seine your own. I drew the short straw last weekend and had to wear the leaky waders and run the seine. Got soaked in cold water and I wound up not even using minnows on Sunday, I never had a reason to switch from the tube jig I started out with.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

TheCream said:


> ......and had to wear the leaky waders and run the seine. Got soaked in cold water........


Or, invest in a couple of minnow traps. There's a lot of places to put them around Athens. Just put them out the night before, and remember to put a tag on them with your name, address, and phone number. Good luck!


----------

